
Ask HN: Any recommendation for minimalist web app language? - JohnStrangeII
I&#x27;m planning to run personal pages on a Raspberry Pi 3+ and would like to program the whole website directly in some programming language that is fun to use and minimalist. I know Picolisp and might give it a try. I&#x27;m also aware of Hunchentot and Racket&#x27;s web framework, as well as Gnoga for Ada, but they are not very minimalist. What other potentially interesting or &quot;fun&quot; language&#x2F;framework combos are there?
======
undefined_user6
I'm not sure exactly what you mean by 'minimalist', but Elm (elm-lang.org)
seems really cool. I want to try it out on the next web app I make.

------
pepper_sauce
Are they static assets (images/js/css/html)? NGINX.

------
CameronBarre
clojure

------
jafingi
F#

